# Connecting a TV Tuner Card... !!



## grinning_devil (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Guys...

to start with i am trying out a pixelview TV Tuner card for the time being,and if things work ou fine i'll be going ahead with compro videomate PVR/FM

installed the card...everything is working fine except audio.
have 915 board,with creative 6.1 speakers...
have a look at the audio ports ( sorry abt a lil dark pic..) 

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/7176/dsc005321qz.jpg

here i connect my three leads to the creative speakers.... 

*img366.imageshack.us/img366/4839/dsc005338bf.jpg

here is the back of the pixelview TV Tuner Card...

*img224.imageshack.us/img224/8093/dsc005354hp.jpg


and here is the cable that is given to be connected to line in on motherboard from TV Tuner's Audio Out.... 

*img224.imageshack.us/img224/6784/dsc005347ey.jpg

rite now i have connected speakers directly to Audio Out ( old 2.1 speakers) and the sound is coming fine but while recording the sound wont be recorded... so is there any way for it...bcoz if it isnt then iam not going ahead with any new TV Tuner Card....


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 12, 2006)

well i also had pixelview and the connections are alright.  but tell me how r u recording. i also tried to do that with pixelview but thay wasnt any sound(even pic quality was poor). so if u find tell me the way. i will also try to reconnect my wires.


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 12, 2006)

hey MAn...Connect To Line IN...In Recordin..

N Off the AUX..


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 12, 2006)

@Chindi_Chor , look at the first pic posted.
In which port u want me to connect the cable frm TV Tuner Card?? For ex lets assume i plug it in the first one,then the audio looses the front speakers as all three ports are consumed by 6.1 speakers


----------



## nvidiasingh2006mb (Feb 13, 2006)

*same problem dude*

i have also da sam problem .i can record videos with no voice,i think 915 doesn't supports pixelview.my old 845g doen't show this type of problem


----------



## Huzefa (Feb 16, 2006)

Are u trying to record from a VCR or handycam ? Your speaker connection of the PCTV card is for input or output ? If for input then connect the audio from the cam to it , If u have already done this try to connect the audio out to the MOBO microphone input , It should work now . I use a PCTV 100e USB2 from Pinnacle , It works fine, though a little slow.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 17, 2006)

well it seems u are running out of audio ports...
U shd better go for a separate sound card woth dedicated port.
Hav a look at creative SB 24 bit 7.1 series ,.It costs around 2k nd will solve ur problem
Presently u cant connect it to ur mobo


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 19, 2006)

sidewinder said:
			
		

> U shd better go for a separate sound card woth dedicated port.



i dont think that will solve the issue also...
u see as soon as i plug in the sound card,my onboard sound will be disabled..
so i'll be back on ground zero !!
i wont be able to use 3 ports by onboard as well as by card!!    

so basically it comes down to this ... 

NO ONE WHO HAS 5.1/6.1 SPEAKERS USE TV TUNER CARD !!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 19, 2006)

if u can hear the audio, then just select the recording application, & select "Record for wave in"


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 19, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> if u can hear the audio, then just select the recording application, & select "Record for wave in"



hear the audio ???
first tell me what shud be the physical connection like..
nd dont tell me that u have to plug in the audio cable frm TV Tuner to 
audio in in sound card...
have a look at the pictures and tell me if it is possible..
which i dont think is...

but iam now very sure that no one who is using 4.1/5.1/6.1 speakers is using a tv tuner card....


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 19, 2006)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> sidewinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont get u !!!!
When you plug in additional sound card..you should disable the onboard one from bios.Then Connect all youe speaker ins to the speaker ports of new sound card and connect the audio out cord from tuner to the line in port of your sound card.
Thats it !


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 19, 2006)

sidewinder said:
			
		

> Then Connect all youe speaker ins to the speaker ports of new sound card



after this no ports will be left free !!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 20, 2006)

All u need is 3 speaker leads..right?????
Look at this pic man.This is the sound blaster Live 24 bit 7.1 card available for Rs 2000.The first three connectors are for ur speaker leads and the fourth one is the line in.
*images.creative.com/iss/images/products/headers/prod10315_hdr_1_6_1.jpg
Hope this will clear ur doubts


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 20, 2006)

sidewinder said:
			
		

> Hope this will clear ur doubts



ohhhhhh...it has 4 connectors....it clears all doubts very well !!!
nything cheaper than this ????
2k....hmm...... :roll:


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 20, 2006)

U can get a Sound Blaster Audigy value edition 7.1 24 bit for Rs 1600 nd normal 7.1 sb  for rs 1350.
Confirmed price

If u want something cheaper then u can get frontech or Tech comm c media chip based cards costing fro rs 300 to 1000 but dont expect creative like qualty from them


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 20, 2006)

thanx a ton sidewinder...i'll try to get them ASAP!!
 have just spend almost everything on numeric 1000VA UPS....  
till then the thread can Rest In Peace !!!!!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 20, 2006)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> thanx a ton sidewinder...i'll try to get them ASAP!!
> have just spend almost everything on numeric 1000VA UPS....
> till then the thread can Rest In Peace !!!!!



as u wish !!!  
Just a question...what would u run with a 1000 va ups?????AC machine


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 21, 2006)

600VA UPS always makes my system restart...
md herez the cinfig i have..
p4-3 Ghz
512 * 2 RAM DDR400
2 HDD SATA ( 160GB + 250GB )
2 Optical Drives (CD Writer/DVD Writer )
6600 PCI-Ex Graphics Card
17" CRT monitor

first i was going ahead with 800VA but the small amount of difference made me go for 1KV.
by the way how much do u think its for ???


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 21, 2006)

well my sister seem to hav pretty similer config wto urs..but running fine with 600 va APC ups.
I think ur problem lies within ur PSU 
How much ur 1 kva ups costs?


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 21, 2006)

i dont think anything is wrong with PSU...
got a new one just last month,powersafe 400 watts..

moreover the PC isnt restarting...
even if i turn off the monitor on backup and then turn it back on then also !!
costed me 5500 (including taxes)


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Feb 22, 2006)

*Here is Your Answer*

Connect the audio lead with both ends having stereo pin to line in of soundcard and audio out of TV Tuner card then double click at the speaker i con in your system tray the uncheck mute option in line in then configure card for recording fron streomixer input or through line in the same problem i faced but now my card works file 

connect audio lead to linein and audio out of TV Tuner uncheck mute option of line in configure TV Tuner to Record from Stereomixer input or from line in and there you've done


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Here is Your Answer*



			
				abhinavrakesh said:
			
		

> Connect the audio lead with both ends having stereo pin to line in of soundcard and audio out of TV Tuner card then double click at the speaker i con in your system tray the uncheck mute option in line in then configure card for recording fron streomixer input or through line in the same problem i faced but now my card works file
> 
> connect audio lead to linein and audio out of TV Tuner uncheck mute option of line in configure TV Tuner to Record from Stereomixer input or from line in and there you've done



  
cant understand even one sentence what u have posted...
its a WHOLE paragraph,u wont find any full stops,and not even any comma!!!!

nyways thanx for trying to help...
problem has been solved....!


----------

